# Getting rid of fleas?



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Today I found a flea on Lion:foxes15:. I gave both of the dogs a dose of the Comfortis flea pill... I am pretty sure our house isn't infested with fleas, but what do I need to do to be sure they are gone? Do I need a flea bomb, or should I wash all of our blankets/dog blankets? I have never had a problem with fleas before, so I could use a little help


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would wash everything.... dog beds, blankets, etc. (your bedding if the dogs get on your bed) and then vacuum your house top to bottom thoroughly. Then throw out the bag. I'd probably get pet-safe flea spray and administer it along the baseboards (not allowing any pets to be in the room until it is completely dry). Then I'd treat your yard. 

Once established, they are very very hard to get rid of. If you do these steps now, you should escape an infestation.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

one flea is not an infestation 
make a flea trap How to Make a Flea Trap - wikiHow - wikiHow to see if you have a problem before you decide to treat for them...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> one flea is not an infestation
> make a flea trap How to Make a Flea Trap - wikiHow - wikiHow to see if you have a problem before you decide to treat for them...


That would be the conservative approach! :coolwink:

I HATE fleas. I tend to go overboard. We had an infestation about 20 years ago and our house was full of them, and we had a Great Pyrenees who weighed 100 pounds. And she was very very furry. It was a nightmare! I had small kids and I saw one crawling on the baby's head. I just about had a fit. So yeah... that's where I am coming from. I've never had them since but I JUMP if I see even ONE.


----------



## ChiNoodleMan (Mar 16, 2011)

Tracy has the right idea. The point is to go absolutely over the top with everything.

I moved to the country a few months back and my dogs, who were city dogs before, came in one day with fleas. I immediately did the baths in dawn soap, washed everything (on sanitize setting if you have it on your washer and dryer), vacuumed like a madman daily and used a flea comb. I did the flea combing, washing and vacuuming daily for a week and then every other day for a week later. During that time though, I did see a few fleas on the dogs. I grabbed them, squeezing them between my thumb and finger as to not let them escape, and off to the dawn and water bath I had on hand. After about two weeks, all was well again. 

Just keep on top of it and you will be fine. The first few days of doing the cleaning is the worst part until it becomes habit.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I can see why people would go overboard, because once fleas are in your house, they are hard to get rid of! My mom had a flea infestation at her home, and they always came back no matter what. Even though I only found 1 flea, I gave them each flea medication, vacuumed, and washed their bedding/toys. Hopefully that keeps it from becoming a problem!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Q: Does seeing fleas on my dog mean that the treatment is not working?

"Comfortis kills fleas before they can lay eggs, when used monthly according to the label directions. If, within a month after your dog receives Comfortis, you see fleas on your dog, it is most likely that these are new fleas. *These new fleas will be killed before they can produce eggs that contaminate your home. *Continued monthly use of Comfortis can prevent any new flea infestations."
Comfortis® (spinosad) for Dogs — Frequently-Asked Questions — Comfortis4Dogs.com


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Q: Does seeing fleas on my dog mean that the treatment is not working?
> 
> "Comfortis kills fleas before they can lay eggs, when used monthly according to the label directions. If, within a month after your dog receives Comfortis, you see fleas on your dog, it is most likely that these are new fleas. *These new fleas will be killed before they can produce eggs that contaminate your home. *Continued monthly use of Comfortis can prevent any new flea infestations."
> Comfortis® (spinosad) for Dogs — Frequently-Asked Questions — Comfortis4Dogs.com


Thanks! I don't actually use it every month though, but if fleas become a problem I guess I will have to.


----------



## ChiNoodleMan (Mar 16, 2011)

missy_r said:


> Thanks! I don't actually use it every month though, but if fleas become a problem I guess I will have to.


I didn't use it before either, but after fleas started to appear after walks again, I gave in and put on Advantix ii. I actually have to put it on today. 1st of the month is heartworm and flea medication day in my household. Anyway, I haven't seen a flea since. I just feel so bad putting the pesticide on them though. I hope I can avoid using it in the winter, but I am afraid to not give it to them.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> That would be the conservative approach! :coolwink:


hahaha! Tracy 

but, in all seriousness, I suffer many health effects from being exposed to pesticides.
and, I hope that we are all conservative in our use of chemical agents that
can have lifelong consequences for our pets and ourselves...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> hahaha! Tracy
> 
> but, in all seriousness, I suffer many health effects from being exposed to pesticides.
> and, I hope that we are all conservative in our use of chemical agents that
> can have lifelong consequences for our pets and ourselves...


I could NOT agree more Therese.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i was reading along and read dawn dishwashing liquid was a flea killer is this a good or should i ask a easy chemical to put on a small dog thanks


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi i was reading along and read dawn dishwashing liquid was a flea killer is this a good or should i ask a easy chemical to put on a small dog thanks


i would bathe with dawn (the original blue liquid) if treating a very young puppy
and didn't feel comfortable with using Frontline or something strong like that
due to their age.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

This flea pill, how much does it cost usually?? We don't usually get infested (we have been twice though..grr!) but I always see at least a few fleas on them in the summer. It's annoying.

ETA: How young can you give it too?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kristin said:


> This flea pill, how much does it cost usually?? We don't usually get infested (we have been twice though..grr!) but I always see at least a few fleas on them in the summer. It's annoying.
> 
> ETA: How young can you give it too?


I buy mine by the pill at a low cost clinic. 1 pill (10 lb dog dose) cost $10 and it can be split in 1/2 for smaller dogs. So, if you were going off of that price it would be about $60 a year. It is less expensive than Frontline and Advantix here. The package says it is safe to give to puppies over 16 weeks I believe? I can double check.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks. I'm gonna see if we have it here. I wish there was something I put on a puppy younger than 16wks. Prissy is 9wks and it's that time of year where the fleas get super bad here. I guess I can just hope Boss's flea stuff can kill them.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I sure hope you get the fleas under control! I do not want you to end up with an infestation! That will be terrible! I'm sorry you have to deal with this. Ugh! So stressful!! If it were me, I'd probably go a little over the top too, just to be saaaafe! Keep us updated!  Good luck!


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

We use frontline plus but I buy the biggest size available and use a needless syringe to apply the right dose to each dog. I don't use the full amount it says for dogs less than 22lbs though. I use about 1/3 the dose on the chis and it works just fine and very quickly. I don't treat all year either. In the last 5 years of having the dogs we have only needed to treat 3 times and only once did we repeat 1 month later. We are lucky that fleas haven't been a big problem for us.


----------

